# Mic Stand Storage



## cceprod (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello everyone!

I've recently taken over as audio manager at my local community theater. We have events nearly every day of the week. I'm looking for a new solution for storage of microphone stands. We have a road case that we wedge into a small room that barely turns the corner to make it into the theater where we store all cables and mic stands. What solutions do you guys use? I'm looking for something that will work in a VERY small space and be somewhat easy to access.


----------



## TheaterEd (Jan 2, 2018)

I have an old road case for an ETC Express (I believe, it didn't come with the board) that I have re-purposed for my microphone stands, Similar to this but without the wheels.




Other wise I have always just had a similar situation as what you currently have.

Check out Full Compass though, they have some products that I have earmarked for the next time I have some extra budget lying around
I like this one
But they have a lot to choose from


----------



## JohnD (Jan 2, 2018)

What type of stands do you use, folding tripod or solid base? Are you using Atlas or K&M stands? Something else?
The cases from audiopile have lot's of fans.
www.audiopile.net/Mic-Stand-and-Hardware-Cases
Since you don't really need road-worthy, perhaps a plywood box on casters with pvc tubes to keep the stands separate.


----------



## theatricalmatt (Jan 2, 2018)

I built a "roadcase" for our stands out of scrap plywood, 1 x 3 and some 4" PVC. The mic stands, when folded, slide easily into the PVC pipe. You might want to check your exact models to see if that diameter would work for you, too.

For straight stands, some 1" PVC pipe works, with a milk crate to hold just the flat bases.

While a lot of cases have the mic stands sticking straight up, I find having them at an angle works better, although it does take up slightly more storage space.


----------



## techietim (Jan 2, 2018)

We have a much more permenant solution in that one of our team found a wooden shelving unit (3 shelve) which perfectly fits tripod style stands on it!

Seems to work quite well, but is painful if you use a lot of stands at once...


----------



## techieman33 (Jan 2, 2018)

We also use pvc pipe. We have a plywood cube on casters that they sit in. For stands with flat bases we have taller pipes that let the stand go all the way down until the base is sitting on top of the pipe. I'll try to snap a picture tomorrow.


----------



## venuetech (Jan 2, 2018)

For tripod K&M I use 4" pvc. These are 20" tall are plugged and screwed onto a small pallet sutable for a hand truck.


----------



## Brenden Friedel (Jan 3, 2018)

At my school we put up a rack inside of our storage space and we hang our mic stands upside down susspened like 7 feet up. Looks like what I posted below


----------



## Craig Hauber (Jan 3, 2018)

Brenden Friedel said:


> At my school we put up a rack inside of our storage space and we hang our mic stands upside down susspened like 7 feet up. Looks like what I posted below


And you can put a 12" wide shelf below it and set mic stands on it sitting normally upright, doubling the usable amount of stands in the same space.
And because even with the bases up against the wall, the stand's pipe is still 4" from the wall allowing you to put hooks and brackets mid-way between the lower shelf and upper rack for things like boom-arms, desk stands and other smaller accessories you can access without having to pull down all the round-base stands.
You can also put another shelf above the overhead rack for more stands (although you may want to lower the whole assembly a bit.

I've had too many situations in my past with really minimal storage floor space, but plenty of height!


----------



## Blacksheep0317 (Jan 4, 2018)

I have also done this set up, but on its side if its living in one spot. I have a couple shelves that I have built people. Under the mic stands there is a spot large enough to roll the cable trunk under it, stands in the PVC sideways inside a wood frame over that, and a mic locker above.

I personally like the side ways ness because people don't just drop your stands in the tube from 3' in the air...


----------



## Brenden Friedel (Jan 7, 2018)

Craig Hauber said:


> And you can put a 12" wide shelf below it and set mic stands on it sitting normally upright, doubling the usable amount of stands in the same space.
> And because even with the bases up against the wall, the stand's pipe is still 4" from the wall allowing you to put hooks and brackets mid-way between the lower shelf and upper rack for things like boom-arms, desk stands and other smaller accessories you can access without having to pull down all the round-base stands.
> You can also put another shelf above the overhead rack for more stands (although you may want to lower the whole assembly a bit.
> 
> I've had too many situations in my past with really minimal storage floor space, but plenty of height!View attachment 15810


I would do that but the point of hanging them was to get hem off the floor because we couldn’t even walk in there before. It’s super tight and we have a shelf to the left of us that’s probally 12ft high and 4ft wife and gives us 2 ft to the door and the right wall is at an arch. Below you can’t find a crappy drawing


----------



## venuetech (Jan 7, 2018)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=bkREZ0dUcFhhd1NRVV9CbURYcUlEZG02UWFRbzFB
A square plate with a T support underneath works nice for the round base stands. Also photos of the stand pallet.


----------



## Brenden Friedel (Jan 8, 2018)

Here’s a look


----------



## venuetech (Jan 10, 2018)

May be all four photos here.


https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QwytlX4ErDwkbilsyZcK646otq6Fw72T


----------



## FMEng (Jan 11, 2018)

Having seen the photos, now I get it. I just might have to make some T plates. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jan 12, 2018)

Our theatre has a custom road case for them; I'll snap some pix on Sunday.


----------

